

Polychart - A browser-based platform for exploring data and creating charts - JeeyoungKim
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMRz2_pgrEE

======
JeeyoungKim
Creator of Polychart here. We're group of graduating students in University of
Waterloo, committed to make visualization and interacting with data easy.

We're trying to tackle this idea from the practical user perspective and
theoretical perspective. There are a lot of things to learn from existing
systems such as R, Matlab, Maple, Tableau, and Excel. We're also trying to
incorporate a lot of ideas from the data visualization community.

We're still very young, I would gladly accept comments and feedbacks from HN
community.

~~~
gstar
Data exploration like this is very interesting, and a problem that's far from
solved - so I'm excited about this.

A small UI nitpik: one thing that struck me from the video demo was that your
drag targets were on the opposite side of the screen to their source. That
seemed a little less discoverable and more involved to use than if they'd been
closer.

------
surajreddy
Excited to see something like this coming from students - you know the pain of
using existing software, and I'm hoping that'll help tons as you make
something more hip.

